# What size tap?



## Dalecamino (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what size threads are on the full size Gentlemens FP front section? I need a tap for this pen I'm making. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mredburn (May 25, 2011)

I saw "what size tap" and thought "what size is the keg?"


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 25, 2011)

Chuck are you talking about the nib holder or are you talking about the the nib feed? If it is the holder I can check the different taps I have tonight, but I would guess that it is an odd size. That means custom size.    I don't mind one or two custom sizes but right now I am looking at about ten different custom sizes for projects I have in the works.  Prices have gone up on custom taps since my last order in Jan.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I saw "what size tap" and thought "what size is the keg?"


 :biggrin:arty: Should have been more specific.....but since you brought it up....are you buying?:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 25, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Chuck are you talking about the nib holder or are you talking about the the nib feed? If it is the holder I can check the different taps I have tonight, but I would guess that it is an odd size. That means custom size.  I don't mind one or two custom sizes but right now I am looking at about ten different custom sizes for projects I have in the works. Prices have gone up on custom taps since my last order in Jan.


Here's a quick picture of what I need a tap for. Probably custom. Thanks for any help Mike!


----------



## mredburn (May 25, 2011)

Chuck I have I believe its a Majestic NIb assemblylike that. It is m9.75 x.75 I would bet that you could use a 10x.75 in its place and it would still work. Might be a little slop
http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/victor/subdepartments/Metric-Taps/1310.html

scroll down they are Under $6.00 

Mike


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 25, 2011)

1mm difference is .039 in US measure. Would be pretty sloppy.


----------



## mredburn (May 25, 2011)

The overall would be .25mm difference in diameter thats about .010 divided in half.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> The overall would be .25mm difference in diameter thats about .010 divided in half.



OOps, didn't see that it is 9.75mm, just saw the 9. As a machinist, an extra .01 in small threads is too much, but.........................


----------



## CREID (May 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I saw "what size tap" and thought "what size is the keg?"


 
Thats what we need, an online kegger.:bananen_smilies046:
Curt


----------



## Dalecamino (May 25, 2011)

Thanks fellas!


----------

